# Rescued a whole herd- Sheep and Goats!



## farmgirljen (Apr 13, 2012)

2 weeks ago I responded to an add on craigslist for "free to good home"....... finally heard back form the guy, and we were practically neighbors. Went and looked last weekend, and then brought them all home.  So, just what did I end up with? 2 pygmy whethers, 5 nubian does, 1 nubian buck, 1 lamancha buck, 5 jacob ewes, and 1 massive 4 horned jacob ram.  I wanted to post about them immediately, but to be honest I wasn't sure they would all make it. They are all very thin, mostly 1.5's and 2.s on the body scale.... Of course the does are all most likely  bred, 1 is very stunted, and of course she has the biggest belly on her. I have spent this week getting them re-introduced to feed and having it regularly.I have nutridrenched them all several times, and gave them each a small dose of wormer pellets. I did not want to stress them too much and really just needed to assess them all individually. They have all perked up immensely, and I do not think I will lose any of them. This weekend I plan on giving them each a smaller ivomec dose and vaccinating them. We ordered 2 rolls of electronet fencing and will be starting them out on some good grass next week. I plan on shearing them, trimming hooves, and getting the bucks castrated before we put them out on our big pasture next door in may where they will have the whole summer ot enjoy good grass and lots of browse... So here is a pic of my group, after I brought them home last weekend.- and I will post more in their specific categories....


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 13, 2012)

When you say "smaller Ivomec dose", what do you mean?  If you mean that you will be giving them a lower dosage than they should receive according to their weight, you should reconsider.  Giving lower dosages than the label recommends will lead to resistant parasites.  Be sure to give them the correct dosage, or you will be running the risk of creating resistant parasites.


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 13, 2012)

The vet suggested half a dose now and half a dose in 2 weeks so that  I did not hit them too hard at once-then hit them with a full dose 2 weeks after that. The people we got them from said it had been a couple of years since they had been wormed, and my concern was that killing off all the worms at once could cause more problems than they have now. He's not a goat vet though....he mostly does horses.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I'd have to get a second opinion on that.  Sounds like a good way to start breeding resistant worms.


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks- I have a call into OSU vet hospital to see what they suggest-like i said, my vet is an equine vet, not a goat vet.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 13, 2012)

Give them a full dose.  Won't hurt them at all.  I would switch vets ASAP.


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 13, 2012)

I won't switch vets, as I have horses and this guy is a great horse vet. One of the best in our area, one of the few who will treat drafts-and I have clydesdales. Will have to find a "livestock" vet for the rest of the critters.


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 13, 2012)

OSU should be able to give you good advice. Good luck with them, sounds like they're pretty happy campers at this point...


----------



## ShadyAcres (Apr 14, 2012)

Giving half doses to horses with a heavy load of parasites is a pretty common practice as they are prone to colic under stress.  Sheep  as ruminants  wont colic, and as JHM says, under dosing builds resistant parasites.  Also, it is common practice to rotate wormers with horses, but not with sheep.  Something that has been explained to me but still cant understand?  

If you have a good relationship with your vet, by all means keep him.  Especially if you are in an area like a lot of us, where not many vets work on sheep.  He should be able, and willing to do routine things for you such as checking fecal samples to know how heavy a load they are carrying, and more specifically which ones.  If you go to him and say this is what OSU recommends, hopefully the trust is there and he can prescribe what is needed.  If there is a vet in your area that is knowledgeable on sheep that would be great too.

Pipestone is a vet clinic and online catalog in MN that has a wonderful call center / help line  (pipevet.com).

Congratulations on your new flocks.  Am looking forward to hearing and seeing their progress!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations on all your new critters. Hope they all work out really well for you. If you have not already done so I would also quarantine them for 30 days away from all your other critters & if they are really wormy then after the 30 days give that pasture a nice long break.

Liz


----------

